# Yeast for Apple Wine



## hector (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi there !

I'm planning to make my first Apple Wine Batch . 

I'd like to know which type of Yeast is suitable for that . 

Can I use the same Yeast used for Red Wine ?

Hector


----------



## Doodah (Mar 23, 2010)

I am a newbie (working on my fourth batch or fruit wine) but our first batch which happened to be apple wine/cyser/cider we used a lallemand (lalvin) champagne yeast and it turned out very impressive. others may have other better input


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 23, 2010)

hector said:


> Hi there !
> 
> I'm planning to make my first Apple Wine Batch .
> 
> ...



Lalvins EC-1118 is a champagne yeast and works well for apples and other fruits.


----------



## Mud (Mar 23, 2010)

Cotes de blanc or ICV-D47!


----------



## BobF (Mar 24, 2010)

K1-v1116!!!!!


----------

